# Cruze is at the dealer...



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dealers Choice .

What Kind of a Deal are you Going to Give them ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

brian v said:


> Dealers Choice .
> 
> What Kind of a Deal are you Going to Give them ?


Dealer is required to provide me alternate transportation if the vehicle is kept overnight, which consists of either a rental or a loaner. The shuttle is generally reserved for instances where the vehicle is not kept overnight. This is done to reduce the inconvenience of not having a car to take to work while your GM vehicle is in the service bay. 

Here I am wishing I had just used the dealer I've used in the past.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm wondering why you just didn't stick with your regular dealership. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Well, at least you know to avoid this dealership in the future if you can. If they aren't even taking care of you by providing you a loaner car as they should have done, I don't see how you have any confidence in them to fix your car correctly. I'm sure if they don't though, you will gladly and rightfully put them in their place, haha!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Even when I had my E Brake half assed adjusted and bumper and doors redone I got a 13 Cruze LS to be miserable in for a loaner. When I lived in in D.C. years ago I had a A/C compressor pully fail in the 1st month of ownership and spent 5 hours at the dealership because they provided a shuttle to the bus stop only. Riding a bus from VA to DC was a hassle and the bus stop I would get off of is not the best neighborhood to be in when you don't look or talk like the people who live there. Even when I worked at a dealership years later in a "Better neighborhood" I realised I needed to leave the state for better service. Luckily when I had my Subaru die on me (a million times back then) I had a 2nd car to drive. It took them 5 days for then to figure out my car was broke.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I found/believe if you take the car to a dealer other than where it was purchased, the service is not as "greatful/ pleasant" as where you purchased the car. Eventho I got a good deal on my 2012 Eco, I am still "beside myself" for taking my car @ 20 miles away from where I live for service. Even for things like Oil changes/tire rotations. they offer "free tires"(replacement cost up to $1000 for tires) if you have all your recommended service done with them.
I don't even have courtesy trans. they are far enough away from where I work that it is outside their "courtesy distance". Unless they drive me to a "park and ride" location so I can ride a bus and then have a co worker bring me back. I found some service depts act like they are "doing you a favor" for working on that thing you "don't understand" your car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kinda echoes my experience with 2 Chevy dealerships here. A crappy way to keep customers, if you ask me.

When you find a good dealer service department, and they are rare across any manufacturer...never go anywhere else. You WILL be disappointed.

I have to take in the other car Monday on my day off for a warranty repair. Hoping that dealership has their act together.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I have purchassed my last 12 Chevrolets since 1995 from the same dealer.

The term' Responsive' applied to anytime I or my wife rolls in for service of any sort, is a understatement.
Carte Blanch would be more appropriate as, over the years, the relationship has reached the point of hangout.
I change my own oil, rotate my own tires, wash the car during the winter, using their equipment any weeknight or Saturday.

My automotive background is of value but this shows that a long term customer will enjoy a bit of favoritism.
Pointing out the value of doing business with one (good) dealer has exceptional long term benifits.

The simple act of picking up several dozen sweet rolls and making a Saturday morning 'Junk food visit' has amazing long term benefits as well......maybe more valuable than buying cars too.......we all like a unplanned surprise like that.

Rob


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

So lets say someone hits me and I take my car in that is still under the 5 year/100,000 mile warranty, the dealership is entitled to give me a rental or a loaner car? Is this something standard or did you pay extra for this service?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Just playing devils advocate here but those statements on the website and manual both state that transportation MAY be available. It doesn't guarantee it. Although I agree that your experience is terrible and should not have happened because they should have provided a loaner, that wording covers them from lawsuits or arguments. Unless I'm reading it wrong


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bdauzy said:


> So lets say someone hits me and I take my car in that is still under the 5 year/100,000 mile warranty, the dealership is entitled to give me a rental or a loaner car? Is this something standard or did you pay extra for this service?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's not warranty. This will be the insurance company's responsibility. If you have something break that requires an overnight then the dealership is required to offer you alternate transportation. I have, on occasion in the past, declined. This means that if the part takes a month to arrive and your car is sitting at the dealership the dealership is on the hook for the rental costs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> That's not warranty. This will be the insurance company's responsibility. If you have something break that requires an overnight then the dealership is required to offer you alternate transportation. I have, on occasion in the past, declined. This means that if the part takes a month to arrive and your car is sitting at the dealership the dealership is on the hook for the rental costs.


I have also been stuck with the agreement that "if we cannot find a problem with your car when you bring it in, you will have to pay the rental costs".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I have also been stuck with the agreement that "if we cannot find a problem with your car when you bring it in, you will have to pay the rental costs".


I make sure they can see/duplicate the problem. Then when I'm told if can't find it I point out that they already did find it - now fix it. Once the service adviser knows what the problem it's their issue to find/fix the cause.

Personally I agree with Robby that building a good relationship with your service department is critical. While I still had my Montana anytime I had a problem that was going to take more than a day the dealership gave me a loaner or rental (when they didn't have a loaner available), even though I was way past the end of any warranties.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I used this dealer because it is 7.8 miles away instead of 10.6 miles away figuring I'd save some time. Instead, I lost time. On top of that, they pride themselves in being the #1 selling dealer in IL although they lost the sale of my Cruze and that of a friend's for the very same reason.

I don't want to blow this up until I get my car back. Too many horror stories of dealerships that "got back at" unsatisfied customers who gave them a hard time.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Stories like this make me glad that the closest GM site 4 miles away takes care of their customers since the 2nd closest is 40 miles. When I went in for my water pump, he set me up with a rental for the day. I had it from 8am till 2pm. I'm glad the service guy I found there has a cruze also, but I think in general they have a good history of taking care of people. Sorry to hear about the problems Xtreme.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So you saved 5.6 miles (round trip) and picked up a lot of aggravation. Not a good trade IMO. Now you know not to purchase or get service there, however.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Treating the customer poorly based on them not purchasing the car there is a guaranteed way of never EVER getting their business.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Car is done and ready to be picked up. Passenger side strut was making the noise and was replaced. 

I've notified my contacts at GM about the situation. These struts were replaced at ~15-20k miles. I will be requesting an extension of my bumper to bumper warranty as it is unacceptable given my current mileage (35,500).

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I read on this GM Master Guard Warranty if the shop hours on the repair is 1.8 or more, or if the part is backordered you qualify for a rental. That is very generous! Almost too generous? I come from a Hyundai background, and only certain dealers participated in the loaner program. My 13 day old Cruze is also in the shop, driven in by my Sales Manager. Broke on day 2


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The rental guidelines you see are correct Eddy.

Rob


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not exactly the experience I had hoped for. I called on Thursday last week to make an appointment for Tuesday this week for a suspension noise I've been having in the front passenger side. Got there exactly on the time I made for the appointment; 3:00. I waited in the waiting room till 4:45 for them to finally tell me that they looked at my car and found a problem and will need to keep the car overnight. GM warranty states that they are to provide me with a rental car. They did not have any "loaners" available. Finally they told me they will have a driver drop me off at home. Had to wait till 5:30 for a driver to become available. That's 2 hours and 30 minutes waiting at the dealership because despite having *an appointment that was set according to their availability*, they needed 1.75 hours to determine that there is in fact a noise and another 45 minutes to get me a ride home.
> 
> I used this dealership instead of my usual dealership because it was closer and I figured I'd save time not driving half an hour each way when I could drive only 15 minutes each way. Instead, I wasted a lot more time, and my usual dealership always has a rental car from Hertz waiting for me when I leave so I wouldn't be without a car like I am now.
> 
> ...


I'm more curious on the noise, as i'm pretty sure I'm hearing some noise on the passenger also.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> I'm more curious on the noise, as i'm pretty sure I'm hearing some noise on the passenger also.


Strut was replaced. Noise is gone from what I can tell but I'll drive it some more to make sure. 

The whole experience felt like I was rushed in and out. Not good. I'll be sending an email to the service manager about it since they ask that you contact them before leaving anything but perfect marks on the survey.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Strut was replaced. Noise is gone from what I can tell but I'll drive it some more to make sure.
> 
> The whole experience felt like I was rushed in and out. Not good. I'll be sending an email to the service manager about it since they ask that you contact them before leaving anything but perfect marks on the survey.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Lol @ that survey. I answered it quite poorly and never received any kind of follow up, from either GM or the dealer. Apparently this type of service isn't a shocker to either party.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XR, can you elaborate on the type of noises you were hearing? Since switching to my Xi3 winter tires there's so little tire noise that I'm hearing all kinds of little rumbles and clunks coming from the suspension. Not sure if it's normal or not...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> XR, can you elaborate on the type of noises you were hearing? Since switching to my Xi3 winter tires there's so little tire noise that I'm hearing all kinds of little rumbles and clunks coming from the suspension. Not sure if it's normal or not...


On a wooden dining table, place two napkins. Then lightly tap the table on the napkins with the round bottom of a ladle. 

That's the sound I heard. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> On a wooden dining table, place two napkins. Then lightly tap the table on the napkins with the round bottom of a ladle.
> 
> That's the sound I heard.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


At my old Auto Guide site we would at least get an Mp3 or a Video? The Front End has thousands of parts and unless the Mechanic hears the problem it might never get fixed. Plus my Dealer did not let the Mechanic, or the Service Advisor drive the Car. Sounds like my Doctors in this area?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> At my old Auto Guide site we would at least get an Mp3 or a Video? The Front End has thousands of parts and unless the Mechanic hears the problem it might never get fixed. Plus my Dealer did not let the Mechanic, or the Service Advisor drive the Car. Sounds like my Doctors in this area?


My dealer hooked up a bunch of little "ears" to each moving part on my car to scan with a special tool and drove it around to determine which part was making the noise. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> On a wooden dining table, place two napkins. Then lightly tap the table on the napkins with the round bottom of a ladle.
> 
> That's the sound I heard.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


We have a sound from the front too, but we have one in the back (the shocks that they won't fix) and claim not to hear the front noise--even after using the "chassis ear". Does anyone know how far one would have to drive to thoroughly use the chassis ear? There were 4 miles on my odometer after they had it for a week to try to find the front noise.


----------

